# Propain Spindrift CF 29 - L - 2021



## MTBDanielMTB (15. März 2022)

Nach 2 Knie Op´s und dem Fakt, dass ich dieses Bike nicht mehr Artgerecht behandeln kann, biete ich es hier zum Verkauf an. Konnte es die Saison 2021 bewegen. Mehr nicht. Zustand ist super, macht euch aber selber ein Bild.

Der Rahmen ist aus Carbon

Die Gabel vorne und der Coil Dämpfer hinten haben 190mm Federweg.

Verbaute Teile schreibe ich grob auf, wer mehr Details wissen will bitte Fragen.

Federgabel RockShox ZEB Ultimate RC2 29" 190mm
MY21 Grau

Dämpfer RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate RCT

230/65 MY21 - Dämpferfeder RockShox 450lb

Lenker SIXPACK Millenium 805 35mm black-stealth 30mm
Rise

Vorbau SIXPACK Millenium 35mm 35mm Klemmung

Sattelstütze KindShock LEV SI 125mm

Bremsenset SRAM G2 R 200/200

Laufradbundle zu 11968 ZTR FLOW S1 110/148 XD 29"

Schaltungsbundle Start SRAM GX Eagle 52 (1x12)

Unglaublich tolles Bike ❤

3900 VB

Versand gegen Aufpreis möglich.


----------



## MGH (15. März 2022)

Ja das hatte ich schon für 3800 bei ebay kleinanzeigen gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDanielMTB (15. März 2022)

MGH schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich schon für 3800 bei ebay kleinanzeigen gesehen!


Willst du es haben ? 😬


----------



## MGH (15. März 2022)

MTBDanielMTB schrieb:


> Willst du es haben ? 😬


Ich will so vieles 
Aber eigentlich warte ich ich auf ein anderes Bike.


----------



## MTBDanielMTB (15. März 2022)

MGH schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich schon für 3800 bei ebay kleinanzeigen gesehen!


Möchtest du es haben ? 😬


MGH schrieb:


> Ich will so vieles
> Aber eigentlich warte ich ich auf ein anderes Bike.


Ok 😬


----------



## TenSor86 (21. April 2022)

Das ist wahrscheinlich schon lange verkauft oder ?


----------

